# Motorhome Friendly



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Just read in the 3ms , quote:Teignbridge council in south devon are trying to lure motorhomes and the business they bring.
It says they will be looking at ways of providing day and night spaces for campers in car parks and also laying on basic facilities , Wow theyre going to get visits from me for a start.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ron, Have you got a linkto the info?

Steve


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

No sorry steve its just whay i read in 3ms page 53 , went on 3ms website but no mention ,i reckon somebody will come up with a link before long though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MH friendly*

Hi

MH friendly places are definitely needed. Compare the UK to France and the situation is silly.

Rapide561


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Stevercar,

A little late with the reply but hope the following will help.

http://www.teignbridge.gov.uk/index...ArticleID=891&articleaction=sitesearchresults

John.

www.motorhome.me.uk


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't seem to be able to find anything about motorhome parking, on the link, it gets 400+ results but they are just for the word parking



MME said:


> Stevercar,
> 
> A little late with the reply but hope the following will help.
> 
> ...


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Stevercar,

I wrote to Teignbridge Council and they have informed that they will contact us with informaion within the next ten days. I hope to be able to resolve the position when next writing.

Obviously, this type of information is very helpful as we continue to press for recognition and improved facilities for motorhomes with the UK.

Best regards,
John.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Looking forward to Good News*

This information is eagerly awaited, although we love and use the Poole 'liberal' situation often it would be nice to be assured of more open arms polcies in other seaside councils.
Thanks for the Updates

cobaltkoala


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

To see the reply from Teignbridge Council to my enquiry go Here

Only mention of overnight facilities is in a lorry park at the racecourse.

Graham


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Stevercar,

I think the article refers to their Parking Strategy document:

"A feasibility study is being carried out to see if there could be provision for toilet and waste disposal units to be installed at landward side, for overnight parking for motor homes. This is included in the Parking Strategy".

When I know more I will write again. What is certain, by communicating, it does outline the need for better motorhome parking in the UK. My involvment with local authorities in recent years has proved that it is necessary to keep your requirements 'live'. I think the above study is just one instance of a forward thinking. If we all write or speak at our local forums we can make a tremendous impact. The motorhome fraternity is part of the community and should not be excluded!

Best regards,
John.

www.motorhome.me.uk
mail: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

MME said:


> What is certain, by communicating, it does outline the need for better motorhome parking in the UK. My involvment with local authorities in recent years has proved that it is necessary to keep your requirements 'live'. I think the above study is just one instance of a forward thinking. If we all write or speak at our local forums we can make a tremendous impact. The motorhome fraternity is part of the community and should not be excluded!


John is absolutely right.

Is there something more your local council can do? Why not lobby your local ward councillor about it and the appropriate cabinet member/committee chairman? You could always remind them that there are local elections next year.

Graham


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Colleagues,

A response was received today:

confirming an area where you could park your Motor home which is "The Race course in Newton Abbot where you would be able to park your vehicle all day and all night free of charge".

Best regards,
John.


----------

